# Gallery Updated



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just updated my gallery with a large version of this photo - no reason for it other than I like the two items in it - one of which I'm lucky enough to own. I think Jeremy Clarkson has an example of the other item in his garden!!!!

Here's the link if you want to take a look: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p..._album&album=21


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cool pics Paul









Great F4U painting


----------



## twista501 (Jun 14, 2005)

hey what camera are you using?


----------

